# I'm New! Obviously >.>



## Sekirei7san (Aug 4, 2007)

So I am new:alien:. I have no idea what else to put. Umm.... I am a writer... duh:-s! And I write a lot of different stuff. Mainly I am looking for a "Buddy". That is a person who exchanges ideas with and weekly or monthly we send each other "homework" where they give us an essay or a short story to write as you give that person something as well and send back by a deadline. It is kinda like excersising your writing muscles. Anyways, that is what I seek. w00t!\\/

Love,
J.D. Dawning:twisted:


----------



## Baron (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 4, 2007)

Baron said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thanx


----------



## Shinn (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kyrie (Aug 4, 2007)

And after sending each other the "homework" do what? Praise each other?

I'd be willing to try though, welcome to the forums~


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 4, 2007)

Kyrie said:


> And after sending each other the "homework" do what? Praise each other?
> 
> I'd be willing to try though, welcome to the forums~


You would criticize and  praise or whatever. It is just something to expand your tallents and continue to help one build themselves in their writing skills. If you would be willing that would be fantastic ^^=D>


----------



## Kyrie (Aug 4, 2007)

Sure, I'd like to try for a few weeks to see if we can get along well with each other. Would we have a promt for each week or something similar? Can we send like, chapters of the same story or does it have to be only short stories/essays?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 4, 2007)

Cattlerattle Springs?   Cool!   I went to high school there  (Go Thunderbirds)

A few years later I came back to run underground papers our of Manitou and the Springs.   (I was notorious in a limited way)

Any projects on the front burner?


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 4, 2007)

lin said:


> Cattlerattle Springs?   Cool!   I went to high school there  (Go Thunderbirds)
> 
> A few years later I came back to run underground papers our of Manitou and the Springs.   (I was notorious in a limited way)
> 
> Any projects on the front burner?


Well to be completely honest I just moved here from (the butt crack of Colorado) Trinidad, Co  @_@ I know two people here >.>


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 4, 2007)

Shinn said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forum.


Hey thanks!


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello Sekirei7san. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 4, 2007)

Lost in Some Story said:


> Hello Sekirei7san. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks so much:albino:


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.

Triq


----------



## Jay Kay (Aug 5, 2007)

hello and welcome s7s ...


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 5, 2007)

> the butt crack of Colorado) Trinidad



Pueblo lost that honor?

Going to school?  (Thunderbirds are Wasson HS, by the way)   Working for the religious right?   Air Force Academy?

Or just like the scenery?


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 5, 2007)

lin said:


> Pueblo lost that honor?
> 
> Going to school?  (Thunderbirds are Wasson HS, by the way)   Working for the religious right?   Air Force Academy?
> 
> Or just like the scenery?


Think of it this way. Pueblo is just a larger version of Trinidad. I am currently working and I have lived here my whole life so it was just right to stay for a little while after I graduated.


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 5, 2007)

What did you graduate from Sekirie?

Triq


----------



## Lyonidus (Aug 5, 2007)

hey hey sekirei (that rhymes and you know it lol) 

anyhoo, welcome to the forums, ah the good old cliche you just cant beat. hope you enjoy your time here just avoid some of the members who are real b******* and their names are.........

nah i wouldn't lol.

Besides, there are no bad members here (just bad people pretending to be members as they sit behind their keyboards in some corner of the world)

Anyway, enough damn it (speaking to myself not you)

Ill leave you in peace.

Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 5, 2007)

Lyonidus is talking about me.  I'm the b*tch you need to watch out for! Bwahahahaha!

I'd be more than happy to help you crit your work if you ever feel like it.  Just PM me.  My job is pretty dull so I usually have lots of time to f*ck around during the day.

Welcome.  Don't take people too seriously around here.


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 7, 2007)

Lyonidus said:


> hey hey sekirei (that rhymes and you know it lol)
> 
> anyhoo, welcome to the forums, ah the good old cliche you just cant beat. hope you enjoy your time here just avoid some of the members who are real b******* and their names are.........
> 
> ...


Lol thanks a lot, I actually like that there are lots of energetic and fun people around here. It makes me happy to see that everyone isn't really quick to judge and be d**** and such.

Anyways I am still just looking around but thank you so much for the welcome ^^:rabbit:


----------



## Sekirei7san (Aug 7, 2007)

Charlie_Eleanor said:


> Lyonidus is talking about me.  I'm the b*tch you need to watch out for! Bwahahahaha!
> 
> I'd be more than happy to help you crit your work if you ever feel like it.  Just PM me.  My job is pretty dull so I usually have lots of time to f*ck around during the day.
> 
> Welcome.  Don't take people too seriously around here.


Haha, well don't worry I usually don't take to many people or things seriously.

I will be sure that once I get used to how things are around here that I will ask you for some help and advice and such. Thank you so much ^_^:geek:


----------

